# تحذير هام جدا جدا جدا لكل مستخدمي الفيس بوك



## jesus love maro (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*خلال الثلاثة أيام الماضيه إنتشر على الفيس بوك فيرس
يبدأ عمله بخدعه
فهو عباره عن فيديو تحت إسم
Amazing Video
وعندما تبدأ بتحميل هذا الفيديو تظهر لك رساله بأنك تحتاج إلى تستطيب برنامج معين لكى تتمكن من مُشاهدة هذا الفيديو
وهذا هو إسم البرنامج على ما اتذكر
setup.exe
إذا كنت تمتلك أنتى فيرس قوى لن يوافق على التستيب
ولكن من لم يمتلك أنتى فيرس
أو من يُصِر على تتسطيب البرنامج الوهمى ويقوم بإيقاف الآنتى فيرس حتى ينتهى من التسطيب
فهذا الشخص يُعرِض نفسه لكارثه كُبرى

يقوم هذا الفيرس اللعين بإرسال تفسُه إلى كل أصدقائك عبر الفيس بوك
ويعمل هذا الفيرس على سرقة الباسورد
فهو يسرق أولاً كلمة السر الخاصه بالإيميل
ثم من خلال الإيميل يدخل إلى الفيس بوك ويُغيِّر كلمة السر الخاصه بالفيس بوك أيضاً وبذلك يكون قد جردَك من كل ماتملُك
فالفيس بوك أصبح هو الحاجه الوحيده إللى الواحد بيملكها فى الزمن ده  ولسه
لا يكتفى الفيرس بذلك فقط
ولكنه يقوم بتغيير بعض البيانات الرئيسيه أو المعلومات السريه داخل إيميلك حتى لا تستطيع أن تسترجعه أبداً

خَلِّى بالك

تتم سرقة الباسورد عن طريق صفحه وهميه للإيميل الياهو أو الهوتميل مثلاً
ويطلب منك إدخال اليوزر نيم وكلمة السر
وبعدها بيحصل إللى بيحصل

وأحياناً أخرى يصيب جهازك بالشلل
حيث تظهر لك رساله بإستمرار
تطلب منك إدخال بعض الرموز والحروف والأرقام فى مربع
مع تحذير بأنك إن قمت بكتابة أى رمز خطأ سيقوم الجهاز بإغلاق نفسه
وحتى إن لم تكتبها فسوف يقوم الجهاز بإغلاق نفسه خلال فتره زمنيه معينه عالباً حوالى 3 دقائق


الحل
1- لا تشاهد هذا الفيديو الذى يحمل إسم
Amazing Video

2- لا تقوم بتسطيب أى برنامج مجهول على جهازك

3- إستخدم أنتى فيرس قوى وقم بعمل أبديت له بإستمرار

4- لا تقم بكتابة كلمات السر الخاصه بك إلا على الصفحات الرئيسيه والحقيقيه للمواقع حاول أن تتأكد من ذلك

5- غيَّر كلمة السر الخاصه بإيميلك بإستمرار وإجعلها صعبه وبها أقواس وحروف وأرقام

6- تذكر الأسئله السريه الخاصه بإيميلك
فهى من الوسائل الهامه التى تستطيع بها أن تسترجع إيميلك

7- تغمض عينيك فوراً وترفع قلبك بالصلاه لأجلى  ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## dodoz (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى لييييكى يا مارووو *
*على التحذير المهم ده*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك يا قمر*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للتحذير الرب يبارككك


----------



## jesus love maro (28 سبتمبر 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى لييييكى يا مارووو *
> *على التحذير المهم ده*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك يا قمر*​





*ميرسي على مرورك اللي نورني بجد

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## jesus love maro (28 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للتحذير الرب يبارككك




*ميرسي لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي التحزير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## jesus love maro (28 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي التحزير
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*




*
ميرسي على مرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## راشي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا شكرا علي التحذير المهم فعلا

ربنا يحافظ عليكي*​


----------



## jesus love maro (29 سبتمبر 2009)

راشي قال:


> *شكرا شكرا علي التحذير المهم فعلا
> 
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي*​





*ميرسي على مرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على التحذير والمعلومه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## yousteka (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مرررسي ليكى كتير يامارو على التحذير المهم ده

ربنا معاكى دائما ياقمر ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## jesus love maro (29 سبتمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا على التحذير والمعلومه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*ميرسي لمرورك kokoman

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## jesus love maro (29 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> مرررسي ليكى كتير يامارو على التحذير المهم ده
> 
> ربنا معاكى دائما ياقمر ويبارك تعب محبتك​




*ميرسي لمرورك yosteka

ربنا يخليكي ويبارك حياتك يا قمر*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااا على التحذير


----------



## jesus love maro (30 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااا على التحذير




*ميرسي على مرورك كليمو*​


----------



## princess samir (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على التحذير وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

